# Train station clocks - what does your country use?



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

Curious to know what clocks are found in your train stations?

Kept seeing these in the Hong Kong KCR + MTR and decided to snap a couple of shots.

Pretty sure this one's a Mondaine (or Mondaine rip off).









As well as an obvious Rado.









So it appears they favour the minimalist look here.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Not a Mondaine and not a Rado as this is not a Rolex.









The last two are just advertisement. Train station clocks are not made ny Mondaine. Mondaine wrist watches look like swiss train station clocks. It is the other way round.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

German train station clocks look like this one


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

This was a station clock.









Pic taken today at abandoned S-Bahnhof Siemensstadt/Berlin


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Here are a few pictures of Clocks at rail meuseum, Mysore. All are in working condition and part of Indian railway timekeeping.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leptodiktis (Oct 7, 2021)

In Athens Metropolitan Train stations, recently they changed to Longines.


----------



## Leptodiktis (Oct 7, 2021)

Here is the old clocks we had. in some stations they keep the old ones.


----------



## Leptodiktis (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Leptodiktis (Oct 7, 2021)

AMSTERDAM


----------



## Leptodiktis (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## narnold (2 mo ago)

Interesting that so many of these have only markers! My vague memory is most of the clocks in the American train stations I've been in have numerals --- that might be because the few American train stations that are still operating and still have their original clocks are just old enough that numerals was the standard format at the time.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

May be related to the age of those clocks. Newer ones may use simple markers while older ones use numbers. The U.S. train stations I’ve been in are older and there was a conscious effort to retain a retro look after restoration.


----------

